# ID PLZ



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

i bought manny from riverwonders.
they sent me this fish.
but i dont think this is manny.
plz give me answers.
thanks


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

thats for a fact, thats not a manny.

Could be irritan (not sure tho), rhom, just have to wait and see what Frank has to say.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

you shoulda asked around here before buying anything from river wonders! <---








RiverWonders Suck!!! they cant identify their ass from a hole in the ground, let alone any of their piranhas. your not the first they fucked like that, just check around the fury to see for yourself.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Not a Manny. River wonders isnt good.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> you shoulda asked around here before buying anything from river wonders! <---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep your profanity to yourself, or at least out of the PFury science forums...









As said, that's not a Manny: looks like a Rhom to me, but I'm no expert on ID-ing.
And for future reference: avoid Riverwonders like the plague - they represent fish trade at its worst...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats not a manny and not an irritan, looks like a rhom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Neither photo is S. manueli. The first photo is not clear enough for my eyes to tell what it is other than a Serrasalmus species. The 2nd photo shows the bars and spots common to S. compressus not S. irritans or S. rhombeus.


----------



## navalchimp (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes avoid Riverwonders, I have bought a few fish from them and they didn't represent themselves well at all. I received fish I didn't even ask for, never did get a Rhombeus from them. I received a Spilo instead...


----------

